# CZ Pistol dealers in Ohio



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Hello everyone, I have been looking for a dealer in ohio that carries alot of auto pistols. I'm specifically looking for someone that carries alot of cz brands. I live in southern ohio so anywhere from columbus down would be nice if you know of any. Thanks *


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i was at a gun show in berea ohio and there were a lot of cz's and walthers.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The local Gander Mountain has a couple of the CZ75s.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

vances in columbus has a great selection


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

S.O.G Southern Ohio Guns has a lot of CZ's

You'll have to get a local gun dealer to order it for you and do all the paperwork.

Here's the link 

http://www.southernohiogun.com/hand.htm


----------

